# How loud is that little voice



## 2knees (Jun 7, 2009)

in your head?  Telling you maybe this particular DH, jump, ladder, bridge etc isnt a good idea.  I have 5 rides in my life and its almost non-existant.  I ski somewhat hard but the voice is ALWAYS screaming in my head to be careful, live to ski another day, etc.  I'm perplexed and possibly schizoid.  :lol:


----------



## Paul (Jun 7, 2009)

When it comes to riding, Pat, that little voice today was Tim, you may want to listen to it. :wink:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul said:


> When it comes to riding, Pat, that little voice today was Tim, you may want to listen to it. :wink:



Marge heard that same voice too and didn't listen to it either:-D


----------



## Greg (Jun 8, 2009)

Pretty loud. It's at about the same volume as the one skiing.

Pat - have you wrecked yet? I wonder if after a good crash, you'll back off a little bit. Or just don't wreck. :lol:


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2009)

Probably louder than the one for skiing.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2009)

my skiing voice is much louder.  i haven't been presented with a drop on the bike.  but i would surely pass.  as for A frames, bridges, and small rollers i typically go for it.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2009)

Voice is there both for skiing and riding but for skiing it's been somewhat muted -- Probably because i' ve been hurt playing college football worse than anything i've done in skiing .  So far i've not had any scary stuff on road biking .

 Altho a Physician friend of mine broke his pelvis road biking  ,a  deer darted out in front of him while he was descending a Long and steep hill-- it was FUGLY , surgery ,  body cast the whole 9 yards


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

The voice is pretty loud for me in both disciplines.  Though I think it's louder in MTB, with all those rocks and such around...


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2009)

bvibert said:


> The voice is pretty loud for me in both disciplines.  Though I think it's louder in MTB, with all those rocks and such around...



Yeah  ican Understand that concern - never did MTN bike but can appreciated the hazards you guys challenge on some of those courses . Brian your broken frame incident was priceless -- be careful dude  !!


----------



## Trev (Jun 8, 2009)

I broke my hip in the late 80s jumping at Powder Ridge -- I worked there during HS and skiid there daily/nightly free..   as well as a few key spots in VT. Either way, never heard the skiing voice since.. not once..  

I admit I no longer ski on 150s doing 360s, scratchers, rock n rollers, etc...

Need to hit the hills big time again.. serious itch to ski.. lucky I stumbled here too being that most of you guys ski as well.. I've been without ski partners for 10+ years.. gone a couple times in that frame..  need to get on the hills again.

Biking, well... 

  I was all balls since day 1 (late April this year). Then a few OTBs... wipe outs on a few drops...  and I am starting to back off a bit on the whole 'all balls' approach. I've crashed and had myself inches from being without teeth.

  But.. but but..  with other folk riding w/me.. the voice is more ' go for it ' then it is ' what the F are you thinking ass... '

I'll wrap my life story up with ... it's cautious..  sometimes.. and others..  it's got that 'no pain no gain' attitude.


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 8, 2009)

Mine comes and goes after real bad falls. When its there, its bad. I got hit by a truck biking in high school and hardly rode for a few years after that. It was a pretty bad hit so yeah. Now though Im pretty gung ho. Only a few hits I wont at least contemplate. 

Same with riding. Broke my wrist my freshman year in college and really took it easy for the rest of the season. Now Ill tackle anything the mountain throws at me. These seem like natural ways of handling things. 

I think its the offseason that allows me to forget the pain of the fall and get more amped up on the good stuff. When Im out there everyday and can still feel the lingering effects, Im much more hesitant.


----------



## JD (Jun 8, 2009)

It's not loud.  We have a casual conversation the whole time I'm riding, and he's ussually right.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm getting too old for crashes (bike) now, so that voice is quite prominent. Did an endo couple of years back and really whacked the body hard. It's been two years and I still feel some effects of that. I'm rather careful now.

Skiing, meehh, if I fall I just usually slide unitil I stop, no big deal. The voice does come up when I'm at Tucks, but I'm more scared climbing up than coming down.


----------



## big oz (Jun 8, 2009)

Two fatal errors are voices and bitch runs.  If something is telling you no, just walk it and do it another day.  Your just not feeling it.  Also, bitch runs get you hurt cuz you are over analyzing it and second guessing your skills.....again, walk away and ride another day.  The more run ups you do without actually trying, the less chance you have of making it.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 9, 2009)

bitch runs?

i like to take one run up to a hit if its big (for me) but too many false starts lets doubt and over analyzation creep in.

paralysis by analysis so to speak.


----------



## JD (Jun 9, 2009)

I think it's a good way to judge if youhave the right speed into a drop or double..full speed run ins w/o hitting it.  But more then a couple...who wants to wait for that.  Unless your goal is to go out and get somethings dialed in that you haven't hit on a ride yet.  Then I used to look at stuff for a long time.  Do a bunch of bitch runs to make sure I was hitting the line every time with the same speed.  Or trying a hard log ride like 30 times in a row.  It makes it fun because once you get it, it's HUGE.  Then you don't miss it for 2 years of trail riding...sessioning features to them figured out, and starring at them to get the balls up is the way to do it, as long as everyone on the ride is on the same page.  But too many "let me try that again"s on a trail ride can get annoying...I guess.  Never felt like I was jinxing myself by doing a bunch of run ins.  Just trying to get a good viualization of twhat I was about to try...seeing it is key for me....in alot of ways it's not a little voice, but a little picture.  If I can see it happening successfully in great detail in my minds eye, I can pull it off.   If I see only bad endings....i'll leave it.  Sometimes it's hard to decepher between what you are trying to see in your head, and what's actually there if you don't try to see anything.  maybe.


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> paralysis by analysis so to speak.



Or hesitation equals devastation.

I usually make a firm decision whether or not I'm going for a stunt or not. I just feel when it's right and if it's not, I skip it with no regrets. Usually, if I'm at about 1-2 hours into a ride, I'm peaking and that's a good time to try stuff. Too early in the ride, or too late, and I usually feel a little "off" and most of the time pass on stuff.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 9, 2009)

2knees said:


> in your head?  Telling you maybe this particular DH, jump, ladder, bridge etc isnt a good idea.  I have 5 rides in my life and its almost non-existant.  I ski somewhat hard but the voice is ALWAYS screaming in my head to be careful, live to ski another day, etc.  I'm perplexed and possibly schizoid.  :lol:





Paul said:


> When it comes to riding, Pat, that little voice today was Tim, you may want to listen to it. :wink:



Very funny Paul.

Though seriously Pat, I am very glad you didn't attempt that last drop with your wheel all messed up. I could see how badly you wanted to, and for a minute I thought you were going to do it. For a few seconds before you finally said no go, I was debating in my head weather or not I would have stopped you if said you were going for it. At the same time I was thinking up a way to MacGuyver the scrap shards of you bike into a stretcher.


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Very funny Paul.
> 
> Though seriously Pat, I am very glad you didn't attempt that last drop with your wheel all messed up. I could see how badly you wanted to, and for a minute I thought you were going to do it. For a few seconds before you finally said no go, I was debating in my head weather or not I would have stopped you if said you were going for it. At the same time I was thinking up a way to MacGuyver the scrap shards of you bike into a stretcher.



Totally would've taken the role of Superego and kicked his Id in the nads, wasn't about to stand-by to be a witness to that carnage.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 9, 2009)

lol, thanks for having my back.  the funny thing is that I told myself i would ask Paul his opinion.  When he said "not a good idea" i was done.  I did circle back and look at it, but that was just for next time!  

I'm gonna kill that drop.  It's TASTY


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> I told myself i would ask Paul his opinion.  When he said "not a good idea" i was done.



:roll:

good call on an advisor.

All it took for Paul to completely throw his better judgement out the window was watching Randi ride a roller that he wanted nothing to do with. Hell- if a girl can do it, so can I


----------



## Trev (Jun 10, 2009)

2knees said:


> I'm gonna kill that drop.  It's TASTY



Bring some duct tape..  you may lose bike parts..  :-o


----------



## Paul (Jun 10, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> :roll:
> 
> good call on an advisor.
> 
> All it took for Paul to completely throw his better judgement out the window was watching Randi ride a roller that he wanted nothing to do with. Hell- if a girl can do it, so can I



Not at all, it was more the fact that three of you did it without incident. Considering I usually either ride solo, or with an 8 year-old, my judgement is normally skewed towards playing it overly safe. Theres a ton of stuff I'd like to do, but don't if only to prevent the monkey-see syndrome.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 10, 2009)

severine said:


> Probably louder than the one for skiing.


I am in the same boat, Carrie. 
I have fallen on my bike and on skis.  Hurts much more on hard, ground and logs than on snow.

My voice is mostly moderate, but it gets louder and almost screams in my hear from time to time.
yup, I'm a wussy!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2009)

My voice is often the cause for crashes.  It sometimes decided to speak up when I'm the middle of doing something, so I try to stop or alter my maneuver midway through, which often leads to pain.  If the stupid voice would just STFU and let me finish I'd be fine.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> My voice is often the cause for crashes.  It sometimes decided to speak up when I'm the middle of doing something, so I try to stop or alter my maneuver midway through, which often leads to pain.  If the stupid voice would just STFU and let me finish I'd be fine.


I hate when that happens!


----------

